# Woot!! E60 Touring Spy Pic



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Hell, it looks like a melting Saab 9-5 wagon. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Hell, it looks like a melting Saab 9-5 wagon. :thumbdwn: *


:lmao:

LOL! You're right.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Ooh... I like the Lincoln Blackwood-esque wood side panelling!  

That pick is not flattering... Hood panel gap is in a really awkward place (almost as bad as the e65 trunk gap from the side).

Bangle must go...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I hope that strip that looks like a Volvo D-piollar taillight is a disguise.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Look! It's a Bangle Butt on the hood!   


:bawling: :bawling:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

front kidney looks like pontiac grand am...

again..where is that petition to oust Bangle?


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

ChrisTO said:


> *front kidney looks like pontiac grand am...
> 
> again..where is that petition to oust Bangle? *


To truly resemble the Grand Am, the kidney grills would need to be placed lower than the headlights, a la the Z4.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

TD said:


> *Hell, it looks like a melting Saab 9-5 wagon. :thumbdwn: *


No, it does not look that good.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks for ruining my morning  
That's it I am done with new BMW's.


----------



## RobertV (Feb 13, 2003)

If this pic is even close to the actual production unit, I'm with JZ. Audi S4/S6 Avant here I come. It is really a shame. I have even grown to like the new 7 in T Silver with sport package (I can not believe I really just admitted that.) But this wagon is just plain ugly. Does GM own BMW now? I know they don't, but it sure looks like all the design for this baby is from their camp, Saab, Pontiac, etc.


----------

